# SHALLOW WATER ANCHOR THREAD (NEW OPTIONS)



## LonLB (Dec 10, 2011)

*I want a power pole or two eventually*

But with some of the lower cost alternatives why bother? Not only will they be *MUCH* cheaper, but function the same, and make the boat much lighter.

Anyhow I ran across a new shallow water anchor option I thought was pretty cool. Mounts to your trolling motor, and therefore you have a quick stow/deploy setup.






[youtube]zSxvMRTxp5M&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]




Here is a link to the site.
https://venomlures.com/venom_down_right.htm


----------



## LonLB (Dec 10, 2011)

And of course one of the originals that I found posted by one of the members of this board.


https://shop.stickitanchorpins.com/8-Stick-It-Anchor-Pin-Brake-51201.htm;jsessionid=EFA5EA73069F67D738AD9A5AA2F0857E.qscstrfrnt03






Also, there is a new mount bracket. *I LIKE IT ALLOT*
It bolts to the engine bolts, so there are no extra holes in the transom. And, it looks to me like it is much heavier built.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 10, 2011)

And one setup that I could see myself getting at some point. a "Power Pole" that is powered, even with a remote control, but made by a DIY'er.

[youtube]eO_fsvD7-4Q&list=LLbg2mrLbb9Q6d9E84fywazg&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/youtube]


I contacted this guy, and he says he sells them for around $600.....But should be able to build it for 1/3 that price. (another guy, with another design confirms this)


And another.
[youtube]1ZOwRFn1kyE&feature=related[/youtube]



I looked for these on youtube after looking at the design of the powerpole. If I had to choose from the two above, I really like the clean design of the first one. (which if you compare is VERY similar to the Power Pole in design.)


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone use these in the rivers? I'm just curious if the work in current.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work in a river. So long as the current isn't riping


----------



## knnymain (Dec 10, 2011)

HMMMM......wheels are turning. Inexpensive anchor poles


----------



## LonLB (Dec 10, 2011)

Lennyg3 said:


> Anyone use these in the rivers? I'm just curious if the work in current.




I would imagine so....Guys use the power pole, and the manual rigs will hold at least as good. Plus if you go to the pin anchor site, they have pictures of those on BIG boats in salt water.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lennyg3 said:


> Anyone use these in the rivers? I'm just curious if the work in current.




I use them in very heavy current (Tides) with out a problem they are one the best things I put on my boat.
There are pictures in my build of them I have one in front and one in the back. 

Checkem out "Project A Little Snookered"


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 11, 2011)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Lennyg3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use these in the rivers? I'm just curious if the work in current.
> ...



I guess I should have worded that differently. I can understand how they work in current in salt water because the bottom is sand.

How about the bottom that I fish..... The river is all rock.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 11, 2011)

They work great in the rocky bottom rivers. Of course there are limitations with the current. The end of the powerpoles are a very hard flexable pole that is very strong. They have a crazy amount of down pressure also. I've seen boats that had two of them on the back and when you put them down when the boat is on the trailer, they have so much down force it is almost like the back of the boat wants to lift up. It won't lift the back but my point is the down pressure is a lot. Enough to stop and hold in most current in rocky bottom rivers.

I sponsor a pro fisherman who is hopefully selling me the one he has now when he gets two new ones. This was supposed to happen this year but I'll wait as long as he makes me because he is giving me a smoking deal. They are expensive but I think they are worth it. I also think they are one of those trinkets that you never knew how much you use it until you have one.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 11, 2011)

bulldog said:


> They work great in the rocky bottom rivers. Of course there are limitations with the current. The end of the powerpoles are a very hard flexable pole that is very strong. They have a crazy amount of down pressure also. I've seen boats that had two of them on the back and when you put them down when the boat is on the trailer, they have so much down force it is almost like the back of the boat wants to lift up. It won't lift the back but my point is the down pressure is a lot. Enough to stop and hold in most current in rocky bottom rivers.
> 
> I sponsor a pro fisherman who is hopefully selling me the one he has now when he gets two new ones. This was supposed to happen this year but I'll wait as long as he makes me because he is giving me a smoking deal. They are expensive but I think they are worth it. I also think they are one of those trinkets that you never knew how much you use it until you have one.




Thanks Bulldog! I know that I won't be spending the $$$ on something as nice as the Minnkota Talon, but the manual one should do the trick. Any suggestions on the best manual bow setup?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lennyg3, here is what I use and yes they do work on hard bottoms you just got kinda dig them in.



https://www.stickitanchorpins.com/brake.html

IMO for the price you can't go wrong


----------

